# [FreeNAS] SATA controller help



## Fatticus (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello, Just a FYI i am a first time poster but this forum appears to be loads of help to many others so i figured i will start off here.

I recently built a freeNAS box with the following:

Motherboard: MSI H61M-P23
RAM: 4gb corsair 1333Mhz
CPU: intel celeron G530
PSU: 450 watt corsair
HD:  2x 1 TB WD Reds in RAID 1

Everything is running very well, but recently i purchased 3x 3 TB WD RED drives to make a new RAID Z volume for my media. So i installed 2 Sata controllers that offered 2 SATA ports each. plugged 2 of the 3 TB drives into one controller and the remaining drive into 1 of the ports of the other card.

When i boot up the FreeNAS system, the new drives are not detected, i then put the new drives on my desktop pc to confirm they are not DOA and they are not, they all show up.

Poking around the forums i ssh'ed to the freenas box and ran the command  pciconf -lvcb with the following output and i do not see any errors or failures anywhere. How ever i am a newbie to FreeBSD and FreeNAS so i am hoping maybe some one can shine some light on my issue or if the sata controller cards are even useable, i am not looking to do any raid configuration off the cards them selves, just simply add more sata ports as the micro ATX board is very limited in this regard.
 here is the output and any input would be greatly appreciated. 


```
[root@Storage] ~# pciconf -lvcb
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x01008086 chip=0x01008086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
    cap 09[e0] = vendor (length 12) Intel cap 0 version 1
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x01018086 chip=0x01018086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 0d[88] = PCI Bridge card=0x01018086
    cap 01[80] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[90] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 10[a0] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 128(128) link x1(x16)
ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC0
ecap 0005[140] = unknown 1
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x76801462 chip=0x01028086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfb400000, size 4194304, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xd0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf000, size 64, enabled
    cap 05[90] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 01[d0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 13[a4] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
none0@pci0:0:22:0:      class=0x078000 card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = simple comms
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfbd07000, size 16, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[8c] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbd06000, size 1024, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[58] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xa0 in map 0x14
    cap 13[98] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
none1@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfbd00000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[60] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 1 root endpoint max data 128(128) link x0(x0)
ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC1
ecap 0005[130] = unknown 1
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c108086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x76801462
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
pcib3@pci0:0:28:1:      class=0x060400 card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c128086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x76801462
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
pcib4@pci0:0:28:2:      class=0x060400 card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c148086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x76801462
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
pcib5@pci0:0:28:4:      class=0x060400 card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c188086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x76801462
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbd05000, size 1024, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[58] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xa0 in map 0x14
    cap 13[98] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c5c8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
    cap 09[e0] = vendor (length 12) Intel cap 1 version 0
                 features: AMT, 4 PCI-e x1 slots
atapci2@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x01018a card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c008086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x1f0, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x3f4, size  1, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x170, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x374, size  1, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf0d0, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf0c0, size 16, enabled
    cap 01[70] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 13[b0] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
none2@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfbd04000, size 256, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf040, size 32, enabled
atapci3@pci0:0:31:5:    class=0x010185 card=0x76801462 chip=0x1c088086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf0b0, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf0a0, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf090, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf080, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf070, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf060, size 16, enabled
    cap 01[70] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 13[b0] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
atapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x010601 card=0x2363197b chip=0x2363197b rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
    device     = 'JMicron JMB362/JMB363 AHCI Controller (JMB36X)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe040, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe030, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe020, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe010, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe000, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbc10000, size 8192, enabled
    cap 01[68] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[50] = PCI-Express 1 legacy endpoint IRQ 2 max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
atapci1@pci0:2:0:0:     class=0x010601 card=0x2363197b chip=0x2363197b rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
    device     = 'JMicron JMB362/JMB363 AHCI Controller (JMB36X)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd040, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd030, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd020, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd010, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd000, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbb10000, size 8192, enabled
    cap 01[68] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[50] = PCI-Express 1 legacy endpoint IRQ 2 max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 10, 2012)

man ata? The bios on the freenas box? A better supported card? Research those cards and those drives on the web?


----------



## dndlnx (Nov 10, 2012)

Your drives should automatically show up as /dev/ada* or similar. You shouldn't need to fiddle with much. Those JMicron cards are documented as having FreeBSD support, but I've also read reports of problems. So who knows what the deal is? :\

I recently had a similar problem. What I thought to be a perfect card, great support, etc. Outputs ROM message at boot okay, shows up in dmesg. But no disks *anywhere*. Returned it and got a different card, _same exact_ controller, ASM1061. Ends up working brilliantly, go figure.

You might try a card with that controller, if you just absolutely cannot get the JMB to work. The one I got is a SY-PEX40039 if you have PCI-E slot(s) to spare.


----------

